# Is Your Google Chrome Running Slow Today?



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone else finding that Google Chrome is running very slow today....both myself and my son are finding that pages are taking anything from 10 seconds and longer to download...quite often with the message...'This page is not responding..do you want to kill it?'.....or is it just us...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

All fine for me. Might be worth making sure you're running the latest version of Chrome (there's an update option on the 'about chrome' screen).

Might be more to do with your connection rather than your browser if you and your son are both sharing a connection?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

It seems to have sorted itself out now and is back to normal....weird!


----------

